

I am now an entreporn star - adib
http://cubic-m.blogspot.com/2011/03/i-am-now-entreporn-star.html

======
pg
There ought to be a word for this phenomenon where people follow a post that
got them a lot of traffic from HN with another about how much traffic they
got.

Metabaiting?

~~~
Udo
Let's call it Meturbation. Especially since it's metabaiting about (alleged)
entreporneurship and all.

~~~
ivankirigin
metabating

what do you call this thread?

------
mashmac2
What does the HN readership think about this article? I disagree with it.

It appears the author is suggesting that HN is for hackers looking for a quick
fix, not articles of value and meaning.

And, based on the number of in-depth articles (Economist, Atlantic, etc...),
I'd argue that the HN readership is much more interested in depth compared to
most online communities.

~~~
olefoo
To some extent depth, and deep thinking are somewhat against the grain of the
medium; the internet supports the idea that you are always getting the latest
and greatest news, or at least that what you're seeing has been filtered of
the boring and spammy before it gets to you by the power of the aggregators.

The essential feature of the internet is that it is a connection to many
distant places at once. This comment will in theory be visible in the Ukraine
3 minutes after I post it. The constant flood of novelty and distraction that
comes form the internet is part and parcel of what could be called the grain
of the medium.

What I find truly interesting is that as the internet becomes more pervasive
it also becomes less urgent. And it's telling that as the internet is reaching
ubiquity we are seeing a shift to tablets. Notice how an iPad or Kindle user
is usually more relaxed, focused on a single task at a time, in a posture that
can mostly be described as relaxed; the pose of a student or a scholar
pondering what is available to them, rather than the infoshark pose of someone
manically paging through comments to reach the good stuff, the now, the new.

Calm computing is the new trend.

------
robryan
Looks like the original post would have only taken people less than 20 seconds
to read, so it's not all that unusual an 11 second average time on page.

Most of the blogs on here, unless they pop up a bit or I'm really drawn to a
post I only see in the context of that post and not what else they have.

